# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  نصب mysql در هنگام نصب برنامه

## mhofayyaz

سلام
من تو برنامم از mysql استفاده کردم . حالا می خوام ببینم راهی هست که توی setup برنامه mysql رو قرار بدم که همزمان نصب بشن . 
لطفاً راهنمایی کنید

----------

